#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Enhanced Oil Recovery by Green ( SPE Book )

## arhuomam

Hi ALL



I am in great need of Enhanced Oil Recovery by Green ( SPE Book ).

Can anyone share it with me and I will be so thankful


Thank you very much

ArhuomamSee More: Enhanced Oil Recovery by Green ( SPE Book )

----------


## ramon_serrano

anyone have this book?? imi interested

----------


## ramon_serrano

Thank You

----------


## abdulfatah

Salam
many thinks for the pepole who  are suported this web site ...
i really need your help to find some books realated to EOR and specialize to secondary recovery i'l be thanktful to any help. you can contact me on 
*kjlm743@yahoo.com*
with love Abdulfatah

----------

you will find alot of books related to EOR on my space

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## drovers

thank you

----------


## ahmed abou zena

Thank You

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks&#161;&#161;&#161;&#161;

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## nizami

sir i to requare this book please if any one can share with me please thanks ...







> Enjoy the book.
> 
> Green, D. W. and Willhite, G. P. - Enhanced Oil Recovery (SPE Textbook Series).pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## amerking

Please please please I need analytical for SAGD (Steam Assisted Gravity Drainage)
amer_king_10@hotmail.com
please

----------


## Athon

> Enjoy the book.
> 
> Green, D. W. and Willhite, G. P. - Enhanced Oil Recovery (SPE Textbook Series).pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this link.

----------


## orangminyak

Thanks. Good book.

See More: Enhanced Oil Recovery by Green ( SPE Book )

----------


## murthypathi

thanks for the book. Nice book

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Thankyou... :Smile:

----------


## lovleprince

Hello,

friends I am working on CO2 injection operation for oil recovery. I have a problem in determining and estimating how many volumes of oil could per cubic ft of CO2 injected into the reservoir. I will also like to get a software to simulate this, or books to guide theoritically. Please help me friends. 

Regards

Prince

----------


## dev_r

> you will find alot of books related to EOR on my space
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hello,

Could you please upload the link because it doesn't work. I really need this book urgently.

Thank you.

----------


## pank27

i need a book on SAGD plz help

----------


## jackson_ak

does anyone has this book? i need it too. 
fsnjj  about the yahoo dot com

----------


## Yogi Haryo Prakoso

Mr. reservoirengineer, could you send the link of EOR, Green and Willhite again for me.
Much much thanks if you would send it for me.
I really really need this book for studying references.

Regards,

Yogi

----------


## abdou2403

I need this manual,　* hydrocarbon risk and volume assessment reference manual* (Allin Folinsbee), could anyone help?

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am new to eclipse and I am doing a study in CO2 EOR, I have one question and it is related to the economic analysis for the CO2 EOR, I have all the values from my results of CO2 EOR, but I am just finding it difficult to do an economic analysis. I got all the values for the operation and maintenance costs involved from the research papers and I also have the incremental oil produced from my simulation, which is 1.22 million tonnes oil from EOR alone, this turns out generate a revenue of $104,365,620 when I assume a price of 485/tonne of oil.
I just need to make an economic model now, I do have to prove that these O&M costs will not exceed the revenue generated  from the CO2 EOR.

I will be highly obliged if you have a dummy model, may be in excel, through which I can get an understanding of this.
regards
Azeem

----------


## cobalt.n

If someone could email me a copy of this at cobalt.n@gmail.com

----------

